# Capitol Corridor - Multi-Ride Tickets



## cali_trekking (Jun 22, 2019)

If I buy a 10-ride ticket with an origin of Hayward and destination of San Jose, can I use the ticket to ride from San Jose to Hayward? Or is it just one direction?

Another question if it's multidirectional: If I need to get on the train in Santa Clara (a stop between Hayward and San Jose) to go to Hayward on occasion, is that possible with the 10-ride ticket?

Thank you!


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 22, 2019)

So 10 rides are Round Trip tickets. So if your ticket is from say Sacramento to Emeryville you can travel on any train that allows 10 rides between those two points. 

Can you board at a different station? I don't see why not. So say you want to board at Richmond instead of Emeryville, I don't think there'd be to much of an issue. 

But say you want to go to Oakland Jack London. That isn't allowed as it's the stop after Emeryville.


----------



## west point (Jun 23, 2019)

[QUOTE="Acela150, post:.

But say you want to go to Oakland Jack London. That isn't allowed as it's the stop after Emeryville.[/QUOTE]

That may be a poor example. Aren't Emeryville and Jack London fares the same ? In fact the Oakland airport fares ?


----------

